# Daisy is talking to you!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Missysmom started this awhile back, and I never laughed so hard in my life.

Here's Daisy, now let's see what yours have to say









http://veepers.budweiser.com/service/Retri...r2XgIJ_0t9QHodG


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Debbie, once again you crack me up! That was hilarious.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That is hysterical! Love that Daisy girl!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

LOVE IT.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

that was so adorable. A friggin classic!!





Andrea~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Come on Ladies!! Let's hear what your little ones have to say about it


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Henry is looking at me funny...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OMG LMAO!!!! "Keep that thing tucked away" !!! Too funny!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

And Debbie - here's a special message to Henry...
http://veepers.budweiser.com/card/_Rc2mpir2XgNTpd1DPZ02a


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

[attachment=9434:attachment][attachment=9434:attachment]You ladies are way too funny[attachment=9434:attachment][attachment=9434:attachment]

[attachment=9435:attachment][attachment=9436:attachment][attachment=9436:attachm
nt][attachment=9435:attachment]


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright Debbie, it's not nearly as funny as Daisy's, but here's Perri's. Someone else better do this too!
Perri's Video


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Alright Debbie, it's not nearly as funny as Daisy's, but here's Perri's. Someone else better do this too!
> Perri's Video[/B]


Poor Perri - someone please call the SPCA!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg too funny, I love em


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

OK - here's my boy!

Jools

He's open to offers


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay that thing is soo much fun! I did this one and thought it was funny--last one I promise!!

First Watch This
Second Watch This

I know, I know, but I'm bored...


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Everyones is so cute. Ashley I love Perri's!!!
Ok I had to get in on the fun! Heres Bella's!!!

http://veepers.budweiser.com/service/Retri...s2Xg5oSUj1ENTha


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Okay that thing is soo much fun! I did this one and thought it was funny--last one I promise!!
> 
> First Watch This
> Second Watch This
> ...






































this is even funnier


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Okay that thing is soo much fun! I did this one and thought it was funny--last one I promise!!
> 
> First Watch This
> Second Watch This
> ...


I'm dying here!! That had me crying I was laughing so hard.

























> OK - here's my boy!
> 
> Jools
> 
> ...


And Jools, you name the time and place baby, I'm there - luv, Bonnie


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

These are so funny


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok Daisey,

Teddy wanted me to send this along to you...he is a little on the "I like older woman" scene so be careful.

Suz

http://veepers.budweiser.com/card/IowW1q0s2XgNTpd1DPZ02a


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=9445:attachment]

You guys are killing me. All of those talking Malt's were so darn cute!!!


----------



## kristin06 (Mar 18, 2006)

I am ROLLING!! These are great!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG those are so funny. I have to do one too. Going to Chicago for a few days so when I get back I will try. 

All of the "kids" belong in the movies! They are just so cute and talented!


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

These have to be the best thing ever!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

http://veepers.budweiser.com/service/?time...;s1v2=audio_tts 


I had it in the wrong thread














I 'm like wacked out...I am loosing my mind..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL I had forgotten aobut these things!! Glad you brought them back!! I have been laughing soooo hard!!!

of course Naddie has join in...

http://veepers.budweiser.com/card/WNgvJXCs2XgIJ_0t9QHodG.



> http://veepers.budweiser.com/service/?time...;s1v2=audio_tts
> 
> 
> I had it in the wrong thread
> ...


hey! how the heck did Naddie's get into your post?? I only did the addy once and it's in my post below yours??? !!!







When I went to your link..Naddie came up


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Naddie's is great I love it! Bella's is dumb I didn't know what to say.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> LOL I had forgotten aobut these things!! Glad you brought them back!! I have been laughing soooo hard!!!
> 
> of course Naddie has join in...
> 
> ...


When I went to my link another malt came up...What is going on..


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

And another one!

http://veepers.budweiser.com/card/vQSaQHKs2Xg5oSUj1ENTha


































> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=221030
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so weird Andrea....when I clicked on yours Teddy came up...I wonder why that is happening. Try again cause I am diying to hear what Nemo has to say


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! You guys are cracking me up. The clips are GREAT!! I have messages from all the kids, but I'll wait until tomorrow










This is way too fun. When Missysmom first introduced it, I about died. I think we had our kids talking for a week









Do you think the Budweiser site is either overwhelmed, or drunk?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just went toNemo's link see if Nemo was 'talking' yet or if Naddie was still there and what I found... 
No Nemo..No Naddie ...but Teddy was there LOL !!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I just went toNemo's link see if Nemo was 'talking' yet or if Naddie was still there and what I found...
> No Nemo..No Naddie ...but Teddy was there LOL !!
> 
> 
> ...

































That's why I'm afraid to put my FOUR clips up, I don't want to confuse them anymore then they are...Good heavens, maybe Budweiser needs a shot of Tequila
















I guess I'll stick to Coors Lite


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> http://veepers.budweiser.com/service/?time...;s1v2=audio_tts
> I think it works right now!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I see the "text" but no Nemo!!!!







... anybody find Nemo???


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=221112
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I see Nemo when I click it







but I see the text too, do u hear a voice??

Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> http://veepers.budweiser.com/service/?time...;s1v2=audio_tts
> 
> 
> I had it in the wrong thread
> ...


Andrea - i liked it "morons" "need a life" but i was'nt Nemo that said it, it was JOOLS in the pic


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=221026
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH LORD!!!! What is going on..Nobody can see my poor little guy








When I click it it works


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Andrea - did you save it & then send it to yourself. When you do this you dont see the text that you typed & then it gives you the new link. Try that.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Andrea - did you save it & then send it to yourself. When you do this you dont see the text that you typed & then it gives you the new link. Try that.
> 
> <span style="color:#cc66cc">I did send it to myself, but I never got it
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

The 'page" I see has no Nemo on the screen, no voice..just text.
Next to the screen it has the "preview and save" options. That can happen if you hit the back browser button, but since you clicked 'send" this screen shouldn't be there. 
Once you clicked send...You should have gotten a screen that it was "sent" ( to your addy) and the URL addy, and mention that it will be stored for 14 days. 
If you copied the URL from the address bar it won't work. It has to be copied from that message or from the e-mail you sent to yourself.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> The 'page" I see has no Nemo on the screen, no voice..just text.
> Next to the screen it has the "preview and save" options. That can happen if you hit the back browser button, but since you clicked 'send" this screen shouldn't be there.
> You should have gotten a screen that it was "sent" ( to your addy) and the URL addy, and message that it will be stored for 14 days.
> If you copied the URL from the address bar it won't work. It has to be copied from that mesage or from the e-mail you sent to yourself.[/B]



<span style="color:#cc66cc">Thanks.. I am still waiting for the email, I never got it!!














</span>


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Here you go Andrea, try this


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Andrea~</span></span>





> Here you go Andrea, try thi
> 
> Yes Elaine, it's the wrong picture...I put the one with Nemo trying to get his bone..I did not even down/load that one..LOL


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Andrea~</span>[/B]




Andrea- it was me who downloaded the pic & added new text. LOL


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=221144
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

How did u get the picture!! Did I send it to you..











Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

yes, you sent it to me a few days ago & i still had it in my PM. LOL


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> yes, you sent it to me a few days ago & i still had it in my PM. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The one with the bone is funnier.. It goes with the text...
I can do anything right!!!LOL

Thanks Elaine for helping me

Andrea~


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Horray!!!...Nemo is found!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Horray!!!...Nemo is found!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the wrong picture though







The text does not match the picture that I thought I down/loaded..And I am not doing it again














..

Thanks...


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

You do the one with the bone & remember to save it when you are done & it will give you the correct link!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Naddie has a message for Nemo

http://veepers.budweiser.com/card/CGyH4gqs2Xg5oSUj1ENTha.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Naddie has a message for Nemo
> 
> http://veepers.budweiser.com/card/CGyH4gqs2Xg5oSUj1ENTha.[/B]




LOL!!! I was!! I was trying to figure out where my Princess was?
But Missy is just beautiful...







I really haven't thought about cheating on my princess..

















Andrea~


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

OK Andrea - is this better?

NEMO take 2


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

YES!!!! Elaine finally it worked








Thank you my friend...

XOXOXO


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> YES!!!! Elaine finally it worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

YEAH! It worked! NOW the message makes sense! I was getting worried that if it didn't get fixed soon, Andrea would have another mood swing! I've been watching the clock tick down and I was getting sceeeeered.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL!!! very cute Nemo!!!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> YEAH! It worked! NOW the message makes sense! I was getting worried that if it didn't get fixed soon, Andrea would have another mood swing! I've been watching the clock tick down and I was getting sceeeeered.[/B]


LOL i know, thats why i had to step in & help







Dont want to be in Andrea's backlash!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

This is for all you guys out there...

http://veepers.budweiser.com/service/Retri...s2XgIJ_0t9QHodG


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

The truth from Noelle:

Noelle's truth


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I think they are all great







Hilarious


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

OK, I have officially died laughing.

Samsonsmom


----------

